# resident return visa



## khurramj (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have an Australian permanent resident visa that is going to expire soon. My family will migrate before the expiration but I need some more time and would like to know any extension options. 

Going through the immigration website I found the options of Resident return subclass 155/157 and partner visa 309/100. I need some assitance to figure out 

1) Which one would be a better option in my scenario.
2) If I apply for RRV and get rejected, would I be able to apply for the partner visa
3) As I have not spent much time in Australia as an immigrant, it looks like that partner visa would be a better option
4) Is there any impact on ultimtely getting the citizenship in both subclasses. My understanding is that the citizenship eligibility will remain the same.

Regards
Khurram


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

When does your PR expire? When are you moving permenantly to Australia? And when do you plan to apply for a RRV?

You do know once you are inside Australia you do not need a RRV unless you plan to leave the country?


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

khurramj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have an Australian permanent resident visa that is going to expire soon. My family will migrate before the expiration but I need some more time and would like to know any extension options.
> 
> ...


Hello Khurram,

Your permanent resdent visa is for 5 years, all you need to do is apply for the resident return visa. Of course another option (explained in my PR grant letter) is, on the 5th year you can apply for Australian Citizenship. If you have been a PR for 5 years and haven't been a jail bird  you can expect to move right into citizenship.

The easiest is the resident return visa, but citizenship is not much more difficult if you have a good record here. I began my Australian visa process as a partner visa UK820. As for extension, I can't imagine why your your resident return visa would be denied. Applying for a partner visa after denial of resident return visa would still reference whatever record you have in Australia. I believe you would not have trouble getting the resident return visa, simply because the 5 year permanent resident visa is a substantial visa. The prequalifications for a substantial visa generally weed out those who wouldn't be approved for resident return visa's.

Cheers,


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

You are wrong. The RRV has changed and has residence requirements that the OP doesn't meet if they have yet to move to Australia. Depending how much time they have spent in Australia they may not be qualifiy for a while after migrating there. 
Australia is trying to do away with the 'visa collectors' by limiting who can get a RRV and how long that RRV is valid for to encourage people to actually live in Australia.


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

_shel said:


> You are wrong. The RRV has changed and has residence requirements that the OP doesn't meet if they have yet to move to Australia. Depending how much time they have spent in Australia they may not be qualifiy for a while after migrating there.
> Australia is trying to do away with the 'visa collectors' by limiting who can get a RRV and how long that RRV is valid for to encourage people to actually live in Australia.


I suppose I assumed the OP was living in Australia, as I am. I'm thinking of my conversation with my CO, but what the CO said was based on my actually living here for the last 2.5 years.

Cheers,


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

pcrial said:


> I suppose I assumed the OP was living in Australia, as I am. I'm thinking of my conversation with my CO, but what the CO said was based on my actually living here for the last 2.5 years.
> 
> Cheers,


I don't think he has migrated, he talks about his family migrating before the expiry and then him following soon after.

As shel says, I think he is going to have difficulty in getting a RRV. He may be able to get a 3 month visa but have to "evidence that there is a compelling and compassionate reason for your departure" may be difficult in this case...

Resident Return Visas (Subclasses 155 and 157)


----------



## khurramj (Nov 10, 2011)

_shel said:


> When does your PR expire? When are you moving permenantly to Australia? And when do you plan to apply for a RRV?
> 
> You do know once you are inside Australia you do not need a RRV unless you plan to leave the country?


1) The PR will expiry in Mar13. I am planning to move my family by Dec12 and join them in a years time. I wish to get an extra 1 year extention for myself.

I have visited Australia few time but for very short periods. I am not clear on what could be an acceptable/compelling reason for RRV but would apply for it in Feb13.

2) If I dont move to Australia by Mar13 then another option could be to apply for partner visa 309 later on.


----------

